

Show HN: Gage- Validate your ideas with user feedback - waveney
http://www.gage.io

======
jnaveen
Useful but you could add more structure. For e.g., categorize the tests as
click test, form submit test, etc.

~~~
waveney
Thanks for the suggestion! Right now it's only open-ended surveys (more like
user interviews than user tests); will likely add testing categories in the
future.

